# Dealer flies to rescue! (Hymer owners take note)



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

We recently had our pull down bed replaced with cabinets. The work was done by Peter hambilton, he did a great job but halfway through the installation he noticed that one of the doors was not the correct one. We were of course dissapointed and since the job was done have lived without one of the doors.
It quickly became apparent that the door is no longer available, we spoke with Hymer UK......what a joke they are.........they simply said the door is not available but promised to look deeper and get back to us. Of course we never heard from them again (Of course, I hadn't told them that we had had this job done but simply that we needed a new door as it is apparent that there is no good feeling between Hymer UK and any of the independants).
We spoke with Hymer in Germany and were told that "they no longer speak with that cabinet supplier" so can not get one.
In the meantime Peter Hambilton kept searching - he has now found the correct door and believing that it is possibly the only one available he is going to fly it to us, with himself and install if for us where we are in Scotland.
This is surely fantastic service above and beyond!!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

That is way above and beyond I think so well done them. You may want to put a review for them in the company reports section so that others can see what lengths they will go to for their customers!!!!!


----------

